# Lights Out?



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

Do you turn the lights off at night for your tanks? I turn the lights off for my puffer tank because they sleep. What about other freshwater fish?...I leave my lights on 24/7 for my community tank.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Fish DO sleep. Lack of sleep = stress. Lights on all the time = more algae to clean. Turn your lights out.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, in fact, the main factor is the sunlight which encourages algea... but rite! Turn it off so the fish and plants' life is okay....


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

my lights are on 10-12 hours a day... but they do get shut off for sleepy time for the fish and me!


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

the only time i don't turn off the light is when my betta spawn. i don't know if it helps the male or not, but i believe it help the male to locate the egg or fries fall off the nest


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

the lights on all of our tanks are on about 6 hours every day


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

a good 10 hours here, fish need rest!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

An aquarium is not a night-lite.

It may interest some of you to learn that the length of photoperiod is very important to a fish. The photoperiod actually affects hormone levels, which in turn affect everything else.

Leaving the lights on all the time will have a significantly negative effect on the fish after a time. Plants and corals don't like it either.

By the way, there are a lot of fish which are very difficult to get to spawn. Manipulation of the photoperiod is a good way to help the fish get in the mood. By altering the photoperid, we can simulate seasonal changes in the tank, and these seasonal changes are spawning cues.


----------



## Nismo1 (Mar 10, 2005)

I turn the lights off during the day and have them on at night. Is that okay or should I change it?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You should change it, gradually. They need a dark period which most rooms cant provide because of ambient lights.


----------



## Nismo1 (Mar 10, 2005)

Alrighty, will do.


----------

